
MGM Resorts lays off 18,000 previously furloughed employees - fortran77
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/28/mgm-resorts-sends-separation-letters-to-18000-furloughed-employees.html
======
7thaccount
That is a lot of people...

~~~
greenyoda
That's only the beginning. There will be massive layoffs in the airline
industry too - 19,000 at American Airlines alone:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/25/american-airlines-is-
cutting...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/25/american-airlines-is-
cutting-19000-jobs-when-federal-aid-expires-in-october.html)

